# Boxer from Subaru...



## mikeschn (Jan 17, 2010)

Did anyone make it to the car show this year? They have all kinds of ideas for model engines... 

Like this boxer from Subaru...

http://www.mikenchell.com/images2/MVI_0612.MOV

Mike...


----------



## ariz (Jan 21, 2010)

I have problems to see it... firefox crashes and stops


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 21, 2010)

Same thing here, it doesn't crash I.E. but nothing comes up either.

Bill


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 21, 2010)

It's a quicktime file.

Tere's a similar clip of thetube

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5UcnfI_JDI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Maryak (Jan 21, 2010)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> It's a quicktime file.



Yeah, but on my computer it's a very slowtime download - gave up trying, thanks for the Youtube vid.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

